# Which Arrow Rest with Small Diameter Arrows???



## X_Rings (Apr 3, 2013)

Hello All,

I am shooting a Golden Key Infinity that I have a two hole narrow lizard tongue mated to. Arrows are Easton A/C/G 430's that are fletched with FF187's 3 at 120 degrees. Nock tuning the arrows there is a bit of contact at the base of the vanes from both sides of the launcher. The biggest concern that I have with this is that the arrows oscillate pretty badly IMO and I really want a better flight out of the arrow. Anyone else experience this problem? Thank you for your thoughts.


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

You didn't mention blade thickness or what angle you have the blade. I shoot really light, small diameter arrows off an .008 blade and no more than 30 degrees on the blade and have no problems at all. A lot of people set their nocking point for a blade so they come off slightly nock high to prevent this contact, I think.


----------



## X_Rings (Apr 3, 2013)

Thickness is .010. The angle is right about 30. Was talking with a friend the other day and we looked at the nock point and he did say that he thought it was low. If I lower the angle of the blade a bit do you think that has a similar effect of raising the nock point?


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

X_Rings said:


> Thickness is .010. The angle is right about 30. Was talking with a friend the other day and we looked at the nock point and he did say that he thought it was low. If I lower the angle of the blade a bit do you think that has a similar effect of raising the nock point?


Come see me,
and I can fix you right up.

I am using, or was using Carbon Express Nano XR 410s,
Flex Fletch 187s or VaneTec Mini-FITAs...same size....0.187 long, and 0.3 tall.

I am using 0.008 blade
and 30 degrees.

I can show you how to tune your blade to get the best performance.

I teach in Palo Alto.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

This is my DST 40,
DS Advantage blade rest,
0.008 blade,
blade angle at 30 degrees.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

This is how the bow looks,
with the bow on the floor,
bow is sideways,
I have the arrow propped up on some dvd cases, also on the floor.




So,
I have the arrow set parallel to the target sight arm.

This is how I set the STARTING vertical position of the blade arrow rest.

STARTING POSITION, before we fire the first arrow.

Tune your micro rest
vertical adjustment
to just KISS the underside of your arrow.

LOCK it down.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

The WEIGHT of the arrow controls the "SAG" of the blade
or
how "NOCK HIGH" the d-loop
or in my case
the GRIV TORQUELESS LOOP.

I let GRAVITY take care of things.


----------



## X_Rings (Apr 3, 2013)

Mmmhhmmm. Think I am going to have another look at my bow tonight. interesting D loop.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

AFTER you set the STARTING HEIGHT of your blade rest....

the 0.008 blade will work better for you.....

MAYBE
POSSIBLY


then,
your creep tune your bow,
and
you make SMALL, TINY itsy bitsy vertical adjustments.

IN my case,
bow was already creep tuned,
cuz I was switching from the Spot Hogg Premier arrow rest (with blade)
to my DS Advantage arrow rest (new at the time).

So,
all I did
was play with the vertical position adjustment.

TWo clicks.

0.004-inches of VERTICAL adjust.



Took me 5 minutes
to switch from the Spot Hogg Premier rest, set as as blade,
to the DS Advantage rest.

Let results be your guide.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

X_Rings said:


> Mmmhhmmm. Think I am going to have another look at my bow tonight. interesting D loop.


I was getting a HORRIBLE nock high on my bareshafts.

The TORQUELESS loop,
and the method described above
for setting the blade angle, blade rest STARTING height...

the COMBO
was the ONLY way I could get these results.

YOUR mileage may vary, of course.


----------



## X_Rings (Apr 3, 2013)

Thank you. I'm going to give this a try. Are you a Redwood Bowmen by chance and if not WHY??? lol Thanks again.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

X_Rings said:


> Thank you. I'm going to give this a try. Are you a Redwood Bowmen by chance and if not WHY??? lol Thanks again.


Haven't been there yet.
Kings Mountain to do work parties.
Black Mountain occasionally, once in a long while.
Do my in person teaching over at Palomo.

Come on by, visit sometime,
and I'll show you all my toys.


----------



## cbrunson (Oct 25, 2010)

Unclegus said:


> You didn't mention blade thickness or what angle you have the blade. I shoot really light, small diameter arrows off an .008 blade and no more than 30 degrees on the blade and have no problems at all. A lot of people *set their nocking point for a blade so they come off slightly nock high *to prevent this contact, I think.


That’s what I do. .008 narrow blade, 25-30 deg., 1/8” to ¼” nock high. No contact and they fly great.


----------



## X_Rings (Apr 3, 2013)

I may take you up on that sometime. And please come and visit our club sometime. The Hill course is great. It is open to the public except during our annual shoots.


----------

